# Close Account



## Captain_Sanders (Nov 2, 2009)

How do I delete my account??


----------



## Sugar (Nov 2, 2009)

Per the FAQ's you can't...

How do I delete my account?
We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS.

Just stop posting...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2009)

It is my understanding that you can't delete your "account", but you can stop reading or posting to the forums and that should have the same effect. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 2, 2009)

You follow this link and read about 1/2 of the way down the page where it says We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 2, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> You follow this link and read about 1/2 of the way down the page where it says We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS.



Stop copying me...it's giving me a complex...


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 7, 2009)

Once registered to Dimensions, always registered to Dimensions.

One of us...one of us...


----------



## Emma (Nov 7, 2009)

You kind of stop posting, what fucking difference does it make?


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2009)

*You can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave! 


*


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2009)

And Once you leave....
You just keep coming back :happy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2009)

OR, if you have no ability to stop on your own, you go into your user CP and blindly type a new password, and done - you can't get back.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 7, 2009)

Dang... it sounds like we are some kind of evil gang or something. LOL. 

YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE! MUAHAHAHAH! * Evil laugh*

No, but seriously. We do wish you the best today and always.  

View attachment gangsta.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 7, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> Once registered to Dimensions, always registered to Dimensions.
> 
> One of us...one of us...



we're like a cult with a HUGE following!


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 7, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> OR, if you have no ability to stop on your own, you go into your user CP and blindly type a new password, and done - you can't get back.



Reminds me of when my friend first got an AOL account ages ago. Fearful of having his password stolen he mashed on the keyboard declaring, "NO ONE CAN FIGURE OUT THAT PASSWORD!"

And he was right, the next time he tried to log in.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 7, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Reminds me of when my friend first got an AOL account ages ago. Fearful of having his password stolen he mashed on the keyboard declaring, "NO ONE CAN FIGURE OUT THAT PASSWORD!"
> 
> And he was right, the next time he tried to log in.



Fresh year of college, years and years ago, I'd get a little tipsy and decide I'd outsmart my roommates by changing my passwords (and sadly, also, hiding my money).

I outsmarted myself as well... an hour on the phone with aol to undo that genius move.

Though, it was quite the bonus prize when I pulled a $20 bill out of a box of crayons a few months later!!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2009)

These threads are always fun. Thanks, Captain Sanders! :bounce:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2009)

So how's everyone been?


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 10, 2009)

Dead, you?


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2009)

Captain_Sanders said:


> How do I delete my account??



you posted last week.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2009)

Jes said:


> you posted last week.



Busted. 

To be sure, one could always get banned if one wanted to not ever post again.

But if you try to get banned, be classy about it. Don't do anything that would REALLY get you banned. Do one of those technicality things that make the admins go, "Well, shucks, I don't want to do it, but a rule's a rule. We gotta ban this guy." And then you're banned and you can't post again, which is better than having your account deleted if they ban your IP address.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 28, 2009)

BBW4Chattery said:


> Fresh year of college, years and years ago, I'd get a little tipsy and decide I'd outsmart my roommates by changing my passwords (and sadly, also, hiding my money).
> 
> I outsmarted myself as well... an hour on the phone with aol to undo that genius move.
> 
> Though, it was quite the bonus prize when I pulled a $20 bill out of a box of crayons a few months later!!



I am so guilty of that...changing my password to places while intoxicated...and then i couldnt remember what it was!:doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 29, 2009)

fatlane said:


> But if you try to get banned, be classy about it. Don't do anything that would REALLY get you banned. Do one of those technicality things that make the admins go, "Well, shucks, I don't want to do it, but a rule's a rule. We gotta ban this guy." And then you're banned and you can't post again, which is better than having your account deleted if they ban your IP address.



I recommend writing some underage stories. Possibly some Doogie Howser M.D gainer fan fiction.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 29, 2009)

_We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS. _


I don't believe this to be true. 

There was a member who gave me rep recently. Their screen name was listed when I first received the rep. The name is now gone and the space is blank. When I do a member search, their screen name is gone. When I do a search for posts by this _former_ member, the posts are still there, but all the info about the member is gone. No avatar, no post count, no location...nothing.

It looks to me that accounts CAN be deleted.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> _We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS. _
> 
> 
> I don't believe this to be true.
> ...





Those decisions are made and executed by the webmaster and his standing policy is that he will not delete accounts.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 29, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Those decisions are made and executed by the webmaster and his standing policy is that he will not delete accounts.



This is obvious to me. (I believe that the owner can do whatever he wishes)

When one reads: _We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS_. Most think it can't be done. 
You affirm that it can be done. It just isn't regular policy to do so.

eta:Thank you for the info!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't imagine anybody's account being deleted; who was it that gave you rep?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2009)

Edited because if I can't type it in all caps, it's not funny.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 30, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Edited because if I can't type it in all caps, it's not funny.


USE THE COLOR TAGS TO DEFEAT THE CAPS FILTER


----------



## mergirl (Nov 30, 2009)

I think you are talking about - 'stealth bannings', where it doesn't actually say you are banned under your avitar, but you are unsearchable and are never again allowed to post. They are the creepy, come and get you when you are sleeping type bannings!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think you are talking about - 'stealth bannings', where it doesn't actually say you are banned under your avitar, but you are unsearchable and are never again allowed to post. They are the creepy, come and get you when you are sleeping type bannings!!



A Gestapo banning? LMAO!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> A Gestapo banning? LMAO!!!!


indeed! All i would say is that the people being banned should write some sort of diary, cause after your banning it may become a best seller! 
HA! I just realised it was Captain Sanders that wanted deleted!! I'm surprised that he wasn't banned for saying "Your gay rights disgust me!".. or at least infracted.. I mean.. or even warned... but yeah.. you just need to go away and never return.. its as easy as that! Yay!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Captain_Sanders said:


> How do I delete my account??


You were on again today.. this defeats the whole purpose of going away!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> I can't imagine anybody's account being deleted; who was it that gave you rep?


Yeah.. who was the one who gave you rep??


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is how it works: 

By far the largest number of bans is spammers and trolls. We have software that watches for spammers but it is also quite a bit of manual work as by now about 8 of 10 new registrations are spammers. Without controlling them Dimensions would very quickly be overrun by spam. 

If someone (like a spammer or troll) is banned, they will never be able to post at all. If an existing user is banned, they temporarily or permanently are assigned to the "Banned Users" user group. The user title of that user group is an admin setting. It currently is "On Timeout" as most bans of active users are not permanent. 

No one ever gets banned without very good reason, and we are actually very lenient even with perennial critics and the conspiracy minded. 



mergirl said:


> I think you are talking about - 'stealth bannings', where it doesn't actually say you are banned under your avitar, but you are unsearchable and are never again allowed to post. They are the creepy, come and get you when you are sleeping type bannings!!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> No one ever gets banner without very good reason, and we are actually very lenient even with perennial critics and the conspiracy minded.



Well phew, i'm very glad to know this. Ok, back to buisness!


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 1, 2009)

Captain_Sanders said:


> How do I delete my account??



You shave your back...and your account will magically disappear


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 1, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> You shave your back...and your account will magically disappear



Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> .
> 
> If someone (like a spammer or troll) is banned, they will never be able to post at all. If an existing user is banned, they temporarily or permanently are assigned to the "Banner Users" user group. The user title of that user group is an admin setting. *It currently is "On Timeout" as most bans of active users are not permanent. *



I know someone who can't log into their account saying they're banned forever, but his account still says "On Timeout." Will there be a user group created for "Permanently Banned"? I think that would be a good idea just for clarity.


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 2, 2009)

You could try putting yourself on your own ignore list.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> You could try putting yourself on your own ignore list.



I did that, didn't work


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

Pity. That insight could have won the thread, had it been true.

It could have won the thread...


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 2, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I know someone who can't log into their account saying they're banned forever, but his account still says "On Timeout." Will there be a user group created for "Permanently Banned"? I think that would be a good idea just for clarity.



vBulletin doesn't automatically differentiate between temporary and permanent bans. I may be able to create a separate group and move the permanent bans there, though in a hugely complex system like vBulletin I usually try to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> No one ever gets banned without very good reason.



What would constitute a 'good reason' for banning?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vince and the Atomic Vomits. Sounds like a rock band  

But .. yeah.

Vince and the Atomic Vomits. 'nuff said.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah.. who was the one who gave you rep??



Might have been Saucywench. I noticed she's gone with no explanation.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Might have been Saucywench. I noticed she's gone with no explanation.


Oh! I wonder what she did to warrant a banning?? Maby someone could try to find out from her via facebook or something.. 
I know off the top of my head man boy love and nazism is subject to banning.. though i can't see her talking about any of those things! 
Weird...


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh.. you cant even search for her! Where did she go? I thought she was really nice.. and hadn't she been a member for like forever?? I remember her from chat about 8 years or so ago..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh! I wonder what she did to warrant a banning?? Maby someone could try to find out from her via facebook or something..
> I know off the top of my head man boy love and nazism is subject to banning.. though i can't see her talking about any of those things!
> Weird...





mergirl said:


> Oh.. you cant even search for her! Where did she go? I thought she was really nice.. and hadn't she been a member for like forever?? I remember her from chat about 8 years or so ago..



No she wasn't banned. Her account has been closed but her posts remain.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> No she wasn't banned. Her account has been closed but her posts remain.


Oh..i don't get it? Like she can't post but it doesnt say she is banned? 
So, why would someone's account be closed without them actually being banned? 
What would be the point of that?


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I know someone who can't log into their account saying they're banned forever, but his account still says "On Timeout." Will there be a user group created for "Permanently Banned"? I think that would be a good idea just for clarity.


it might be a very, very, very, very long timeout. like a permanent timeout.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh..i don't get it? Like she can't post but it doesnt say she is banned?
> So, why would someone's account be closed without them actually being banned?
> What would be the point of that?



This is merely a coincidence but today I dug up an old thread that had been dead for about 9 months. She was one of the firsts to post in that thread and when I reopened it I was astonished to see that her account was no longer active. I'm not going to speculate as to the reasons why, I assume they are private and out of respect I'm not going to make a big deal out of it. But I assume it goes beyond the usual pouting and posturing that goes on with threads like these. After a while the OP reappears here in another form later and pretends to be someone else fresh and new. Nobody has time for that.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> This is merely a coincidence but today I dug up an old thread that had been dead for about 9 months. She was one of the firsts to post in that thread and when I reopened it I was astonished to see that her account was no longer active. I'm not going to speculate as to the reasons why, I assume they are private and out of respect I'm not going to make a big deal out of it. But I assume it goes beyond the usual pouting and posturing that goes on with threads like these. After a while the OP reappears here in another form later and pretends to be someone else fresh and new. Nobody has time for that.


wow.

what a great, and powerful, post you linked to. Talk about being able to process what happened to you and speak your truth. I wish we had more of that.

Will she reappear here using a fake name, Lilly? Is that what you think will happen??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> wow.
> 
> what a great, and powerful, post you linked to. Talk about being able to process what happened to you and speak your truth. I wish we had more of that.
> 
> Will she reappear here using a fake name, Lilly? Is that what you think will happen??



I doubt it. I remember talking briefly with her quite some time ago and she alluded to her desire to quietly leave for personal reasons. I suspect it was a decision she thought long and hard about.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> This is merely a coincidence but today I dug up an old thread that had been dead for about 9 months. She was one of the firsts to post in that thread and when I reopened it I was astonished to see that her account was no longer active. I'm not going to speculate as to the reasons why, I assume they are private and out of respect I'm not going to make a big deal out of it. But I assume it goes beyond the usual pouting and posturing that goes on with threads like these. After a while the OP reappears here in another form later and pretends to be someone else fresh and new. Nobody has time for that.



Does N/A mean-Not applicable? 
That is such a sad post and it was obvious that she took great comfort in her friends and the people who shared their experiences on dimensions over the years, through the trials and tribulations of life. 
It appeared she made a great contribution to this site (more than i first realised) and it is sad to see her writings are now N/A -Perhaps this could be Non active... whatever this means... this is confusing and very sad.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I doubt it. I remember talking briefly with her quite some time ago and she alluded to her desire to quietly leave for personal reasons. I suspect it was a decision she thought long and hard about.


You would think then, she would just have stopped posting and faded into obscurity. Why the need to make herself disapear like that? Maby she asked for that to happen to her?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I doubt it. I remember talking briefly with her quite some time ago and she alluded to her desire to quietly leave for personal reasons. I suspect it was a decision she thought long and hard about.



She is a very nice lady.

She is still around on Facebook.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Does N/A mean-Not applicable?
> That is such a sad post and it was obvious that she took great comfort in her friends and the people who shared their experiences on dimensions over the years, through the trials and tribulations of life.
> It appeared she made a great contribution to this site (more than i first realised) and it is sad to see her writings are now N/A -Perhaps this could be Non active... whatever this means... this is confusing and very sad.



I think n/a means Not Available. Yes she's a great lady. She's on facebook and has come up in my 'friends you may know' slot a few times. I didn't click on her because although we've spoken a time or two I am kind of timid about invading someone's privacy. I was nervous I'd put her on the spot since I noticed that she doesn't post that often anymore. But it looks like she's still out there plugging along since it is listed that she has many friends here on Dimensions on her friends list. I may go ahead and hit the request button if she comes up again.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Shosh said:


> She is a very nice lady.
> 
> She is still around on Facebook.


Ok cool. We should all add her! Seems like she might be down and in need of cheering up!


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

this is all reminding me of some funny things...she was active in chat when i first signed on. I always found her to be nice, though not a pushover, and very funny. and her caring side came through even in her typed words.

and there was this one saturday when...well...she guided me through one of the worst episodes of a certain problem that i'd ever, ever had. and it was really embarrassing and really funny at the same time. i'll look her up and remind her of that time. i think she'll get a kick out of it. we laughed ourselves sick, but I remember being desperate to stay in contact with her b/c i was so miserable!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Ok cool. We should all add her! Seems like she might be down and in need of cheering up!



Well this may or may not be true. The post I linked to was posted two years ago so a lot of time has passed. Things could be better or worse but I'd hate to assume.

ETA: Ok so now a bazillion people from Dimensions are going to run over to fb and try to friend her after she probably did handstands just to get the hell out of here. And it's all my fualt. :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well this may or may not be true. The post I linked to was posted two years ago so a lot of time has passed. Things could be better or worse but I'd hate to assume.


Exactly. Well at the very least she seems like a really nice person and i think it would be nice to get to know her more anyway. I'm assuming that she would want all the people who thought she was great in dims to add her on facebook...maby i shouldn't assume that though. Though we could always all ask for an invite and see what she said.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> ETA: Ok so now a bazillion people from Dimensions are going to run over to fb and try to friend her after she probably did handstands just to get the hell out of here. And it's all my fualt. :doh:



don't worry. when we blame you, and we will, we'll be gentle about it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> don't worry. when we blame you, and we will, we'll be gentle about it.



Tell her I wear glasses now. She wouldn't strike a girl with glasses.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

Getting banned involves burning through every chance Conrad gives people to redeem themselves.

So change if asked or eventually take the long, hard road to banniment.

As regards Saucywench, give her space, people. There's a reason people step away from a board and there's a reason they step back.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Getting banned involves burning through every chance Conrad gives people to redeem themselves.
> 
> So change if asked or eventually take the long, hard road to banniment.
> 
> As regards Saucywench, give her space, people. There's a reason people step away from a board and there's a reason they step back.


By the look of her account it appears saucywench was banned not that she stepped back. I wonder if this means that she burned through chances that conrad gave her?. Though she didn't seem like the trouble making kind.. well from the posts i have read.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Getting banned involves burning through every chance Conrad gives people to redeem themselves.
> 
> .



where'd you read this? I'd like to see.

I don't know if you're saying what you think the sitch is, or if that's the actual sitch. I have to say that I really do find it super creepy when people speak up for others in that "I have a closer personal relationship to Jesus than you do, so let me tell you what he says" way.

If you're not doing that, then my apologies. If you are, then...creepy!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> By the look of her account it appears saucywench was banned not that she stepped back. I wonder if this means that she burned through chances that conrad gave her?. Though she didn't seem like the trouble making kind.. well from the posts i have read.



That's bizarre I can't imagine her being banned. I just assumed she made a passionate plea in private to be removed and her request was granted. How do you know she was banned?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's bizarre I can't imagine her being banned. I just assumed she made a passionate plea in private to be removed and her request was granted. How do you know she was banned?



Not disagreeing with anything, just asking a question.

If its impossible to delete your account, how did Saucy get hers deleted?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Not disagreeing with anything, just asking a question.
> 
> If its impossible to delete your account, how did Saucy get hers deleted?



I never really got the impression that it *couldn't* be done, just that it wont be.


----------



## katorade (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I never really got the impression that it *couldn't* be done, just that it wont be.




This is correct. It's entirely possible on vbulletin software to delete a user's account. Why it _won't_ be done, or why users cannot delete their own posting history, well...your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> where'd you read this? I'd like to see.
> 
> I don't know if you're saying what you think the sitch is, or if that's the actual sitch. I have to say that I really do find it super creepy when people speak up for others in that "I have a closer personal relationship to Jesus than you do, so let me tell you what he says" way.
> 
> If you're not doing that, then my apologies. If you are, then...creepy!



Just remembering discussions in and around some other members being banned. I got no clue on Saucy's situation, and I'm not pretending to have one there. But I know if you work on the Admin's last nerve, he'll do what he has to do, no matter how it might pain him.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> This is correct. It's entirely possible on vbulletin software to delete a user's account. Why it _won't_ be done, or why users cannot delete their own posting history, well...your guess is as good as mine.



I think it has to do with the fact that deletion of user accounts deletes posts, which would cause gaps in the dialogue in threads perhaps?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well this may or may not be true. The post I linked to was posted two years ago so a lot of time has passed. Things could be better or worse but I'd hate to assume.
> 
> ETA: Ok so now a bazillion people from Dimensions are going to run over to fb and try to friend her after she probably did handstands just to get the hell out of here. And it's all my fualt. :doh:



I know that she has a Facebook account, but I have not requested an add, rather I am waiting for her to request an add to my page, if that is what she wants.

I have left it at that to give her space.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Just remembering discussions in and around some other members being banned. I got no clue on Saucy's situation, and I'm not pretending to have one there. But I know if you work on the Admin's last nerve, he'll do what he has to do, no matter how it might pain him.



i'm mulling this over and.... still creepy. SORRY CHARLIE.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 3, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's bizarre I can't imagine her being banned. I just assumed she made a passionate plea in private to be removed and her request was granted. How do you know she was banned?


Its just a hunch Lilly because there have been racists and homophobes pleading to have their account deleted and well, it never happened. Unless she and Conrad were close and he granted her the right to become unsearchable. Only he can shed light on that of course, though it might be a personal matter, in which case there will be no light shedding.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Dec 3, 2009)

So much talk over nothing! Bleh! I need moar snacks!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your insight Lordsheogorath. You will find there are many threads here with much talk over nothing. You should seek them out and tell the people this. Bring a snack as it may take a while!


----------



## LordSheogorath (Dec 3, 2009)

I have like... already gone through a bag of jerky. And some of those little devil food cake things... ah they are so delicious. Not that I'm complaining! I just mean to say this thread is about nothing. Please. Continue the thread. I must go grab more snacks. :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2009)

This is splendid.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Dec 3, 2009)

If splendid means more trips downstairs to grab more devil food cupcakes stuffed with wonderful filling and a glass of milk then yes. I agree. It is truly splendid.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2009)

The thread train is about to jump the tracks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Its just a hunch Lilly because there have been racists and homophobes pleading to have their account deleted and well, it never happened. Unless she and Conrad were close and he granted her the right to become unsearchable. Only he can shed light on that of course, though it might be a personal matter, in which case there will be no light shedding.



I gather it is because people with established identities online come here, act out with all kinds of racist homphobic asshole showboating for fun, then later realize their antics can be easily researched by distinguished suitors and objects of desire with merely the click of a mouse. They have the potential to find their ugly behavior undesirable and blacklist them without a moments notice. There is no Monday morning quarterbacking on this site. You leave a dirty trail and it stays here smelling like new! I would be surprised however if exigent circumstances do not exist under this rule. Piss poor attitudes and sour grapes would not qualify in that clause I reckon.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyway, O.P. Captain Sanders came back on Nov.21 to post a compliment on the picture thread.


----------



## comaseason (Dec 3, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Anyway, O.P. Captain Sanders came back on Nov.21 to post a compliment on the picture thread.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2009)

comaseason said:


>








You are sublime.


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2009)

LordSheogorath said:


> I have like... already gone through a bag of jerky. . :eat1:



Oh, lord, Lord. If you had even the slightest clue how many bags of jerky I've had to go through here at Dims, you wouldn't even believe it.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 4, 2009)

The OPs question has been answered, and now this thread is just way off topic. So it is being closed.


----------

